# Christmas / Holiday / Winter music ~ what are you listening to?



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

I love Christmas music (of _all_ kinds) & have a pretty big collection of CDs; but I haven't added anything new for a while & I think I need to ~ I'm having trouble getting into the Holiday mood this year (recovery from knee replacement is no fun  ) & hopefully a steady stream of Holiday music will help!!

What favorite CDs are _you _listening to this holiday season?


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

The holiday season doesn't officially start in our house until I hear Ella Fitzgerald ~ this is always the first (& last) CD I play at Christmas time. It's _fantastic!! _


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

This is always a must play each Christmas:










I also enjoy John Rutter's "Christmas Day In The Morning":










Track #3, "Mary's Lullaby" is just beautiful:


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

First-rate mixed era collection with this tune as its centerpiece -

"The Christmas Waltz" -






And the following two tracks which further showcase the ability to elevate craft to art -

"Whatever Happened to Christmas?" -






and

"Christmas Memories" -


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXQViqx6GMY

One of the greatest Christmas tunes ever recorded with a heartrending performance by Darlene Love.

"A Christmas Gift For You from Phil Spector" is generally conceded to be one of if not the greatest Christmas album(s) of all time.

It's not.


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

Rock solid Christmas album from start to finish with two absolutely fierce performances -

"All I Want For Christmas Is You" -






and a version of "Christmas (Baby Please Come Home)" - that rivals the Spector/Love take on the tune -


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

Bought this as a bootleg 45 in 1978 -






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPM73W69wVs

Be especially careful if this tune is played at the office Christmas party as you will be compelled against your will to dance with wild care-free abandon on top of the conference room table - you may or may not actually fall off the table doing so however. Consider yourself warned and don't ask me what makes me such an expert on falling off conference room tables during Christmas parties - it's none of your freakin' business.


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

This tune was written in 1943 by lyricist Kim Gannon and composer Walter Kent and recorded by Bing Crosby in 1943 (in the midst of World War II) and was originally written by honor soldiers overseas who longed to be home for Christmas.

This is the saddest Christmas song ever written -






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaBAFe9zmas









This tune was written by Irving Berlin in 1942 (again in the midst of World War II) and may be the second saddest Christmas song ever written -






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9QLn7gM-hY


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

Unsurpassed version of what may be the second most popular tune after "White Christmas" -






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n33TqJnQLCw

View attachment 110540


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

Bittersweet Christmas classic - "Next year all our troubles will be out of sight" -

Columbia version - (1948)






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4oP0DhTpyQ

Capitol version - (1957)






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHVIVNoIPVM

A different take on this tune from Judy Garland singing to Margaret O'Brien (second only to Shirley Temple as the greatest child actress of all time) in the film "Meet Me in St. Louis".






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8KIsS8SixY


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

Like a great many of us this was our first exposure to jazz -






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fh133ZO1AE






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvI_FNrczzQ


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Frank Freaking Sinatra said:


> Unsurpassed version of what may be the second most popular tune after "White Christmas" -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's not Christmas until Nat sings.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

This is my favourite Christmas CD:


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

I'll be glad when it's all over and back to what passes for normal.

These days for me it's no longer anything like the Christmas I remember; as with most things these days it's over commercialised.

Of course as soon as Christmas is over within days we'll be flooded with Easter eggs etc.


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

Dorsetmike said:


> I'll be glad when it's all over and back to what passes for normal.
> 
> These days for me it's no longer anything like the Christmas I remember; as with most things these days it's over commercialised.
> 
> Of course as soon as Christmas is over within days we'll be flooded with Easter eggs etc.


This is the snowflake version of raining on someone's parade. If you don't care for the thread or its contents - don't enter - the OP loves Christmas music and asked for examples of favorite Christmas tunes not for unhappy expressions of how the reason for season has been lost.

Here's one to remind you of what the thread is all about -


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*The Watersons - Sound Sound Your Instruments of Joy*















*The abrasive Yorkshire harmonies are right up my street. 

And the lyrics seem to encapsulate the wonder of Christmas - *
*'Surprising scenes - stupendous love!'*


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

In penance for my earlier rant herewith some Christmas music, familiar pieces, take your pick(s) from the list


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

This Wassail collection, which I found last year, is still on YouTube:






https://www.talkclassical.com/53121-christmas-2017-share-your.html?highlight=


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Here is a great collection of cantatas by JS Bach and my favorite Christmas album by folksinger Sondre Brattland.


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

Merry Christmas from Scotland


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

If you take away one thing from my post, it's that Brian Setzer knows how to do Christmas music right. Some evidence is in the video above.

If you like that and some more traditional carols done by country and pop artists, then my playlist link is below.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLH6mDhYGMt2phmgCfXDC3UoL_pixgis-u


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

I don't usually listen to much Christmas or religious music. However, the song below is The Greatest Christmas Carol That You Don't Know But Should:

Written by John Boda:


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Straight No Chaser:


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Joe B said:


> This is always a must play each Christmas:


This is such a great Christmas CD. Karen Carpenter's voice is perfect for yuletide classics. If you don't own this and you would like a new CD for Christmas, this CD is exceptional.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

If I can offer up another Christmas CD, this is, possibly, my favorite. You may not associate Leon Redbone with Christmas Carols, but he does a terrific job on this CD.









Check out his Frosty the Snowman with Dr. John helping out.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

I don't 'do' Christmas and don't like much Christmas music but I just love the wonderful Tim Minchin.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

own personal favourite for this time of year-Prokofiev 1st.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Dzisiaj w Betlejem, Traditional Polish Christmas Carol, Performed by the Polish Army Choir

This is my mother's favorite Polish Christmas Carol. There was no YouTube video of any of the Christmas carols performed by the Polish Army Choir, so I created this video.

An early Happy Christmas from me and Fezziwig (my Christmas ferret)!


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

This is a different type of Christmas song! It's for Mental Health charities. Details below the video.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Ther is no rose of swych vertu -






Wishing you all a happy Christmas. xx


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Ingélou said:


> Ther is no rose of swych vertu -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's almost time to dig up our Christmas music :cheers:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm enjoying the present. Some beautiful October fall days with Tony Rice.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

starthrower said:


> I'm enjoying the present. Some beautiful October fall days.


Agreed, however its coming because no-one can stop the time.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Rogerx said:


> Agreed, however its coming because no-one can stop the time.


No one can live in the future, either.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

The other "white album":









My copy is on white vinyl in a limited edition. Drop dead gorgeous silent pure-snow white vinyl. Lovely music, too.


----------



## prlj (10 mo ago)

We have this station on in the background November through January...SomaFM Holiday Lounge


----------

